# Horse-riding gear



## eire2uae (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi all,

I should be heading off to Abu Dhabi in the next week or two and am just trying to decide whether to bring my horse-riding gear or not (mainly back protector and hat). If I bring it I'll have to pay for the extra weight in my bag so I was trying to get a rough idea of the prices for new stuff when I get there to see whether it's worth it or not. I found a few websites selling equipment but none with prices. Does anyone know any sites with prices or can you give me a rough idea of how much the basics would cost.

Thanks.


----------

